# GIS/ Allowance table inconsistencies



## martik777 (Jun 25, 2014)

I noticed some inconsistencies for GIS and Allowance payments at: https://www.canada.ca/en/services/benefits/publicpensions/cpp/old-age-security/payments.html

Allowance (Table 4) income ranges between 2000 and 10,000 have clawback rates between 64 and 99.6%, above 10,000 it reverts back to the normal 50% (See atta
View attachment 19170
chment)

GIS (Table 2) income ranges between 5000 and 8,000 have clawback rates between 74 and 74.4%, above 8,000 it reverts back to the normal 50%

I doubt this is an error but have no idea why the inconsistencies.

There are some legal definitions at the Justice law site: https://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/O-9/index.html but I can't find anything that addresses this issue.


-------------------------------------
Update:

Did more digging and it would appear the discrepancy is due to the GIS top-ups in the 2011 and 2016 Budgets. See the 2nd post by flashstorm here:
https://www.reddit.com/r/PersonalFi...gis_guaranteed_income_supplement_clawed_back/


----------

